# Vote NO ...or else!!



## shaggyballs (Jun 10, 2014)

If cannabis is legal you will not be able to provide yourself with medicine.

You will be force to pay top dollar for whatever the state approve grower wants to grow and all the competition is gone so he will not have to provide a quality product if he so chooses.

It has already started!!

In Washington and Colorado

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=1158

What about in Canada?

We are next!
Canada - Government Threatens To Share Medicinal Marijuana Patient Information
Health Canada has warned it will share with law enforcement the private information of citizens in lawful possession of medicinal marijuana unless they comply with a new order within six weeks’ time. Today (March 14), the federal government posted a notice online stating that medicinal-marijuana licence holders are required to destroy all marijuana they have and provide written notice stating that they “no longer possess marijuana (dried marijuana, plants or seeds) obtained under the old program”.

“If participants do not comply with the requirement to notify Health Canada, the Department will notify law enforcement,” the release states. Licence holders have until April 30, 2014, to meet the terms of the order. Another Health Canada website provides vague details on the consequences of not complying with the new directive. "The Department will take compliance and enforcement action," it states. "This includes informing law enforcement of your failure to notify Health Canada as required under section 259.3 of the MMPR. In addition, the Department will continue to cooperate with police, and provide information needed to protect public safety, as appropriate." A “notification form” is available for download on the Health Canada website. There are more than 16,500 British Columbians licensed to possess medicinal marijuana. When the Conservatives’ new Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulation takes effect on April 1, licence holders will only be allowed to purchase dried cannabis via mail order.

The Health Canada directive issued today—on a Friday afternoon when government officials know media outlets are least likely to report it—contradicts information included in a September 2013 briefing note prepared for B.C. Attorney General and Minister of Justice Suzanne Anton. “Health Canada, citing privacy concerns, does not intend to disclose the addresses of former licensed grow operations once they are no longer permitted to legally grow marijuana,” that memo states. It’s unclear what has changed that has led Health Canada to believe it can turn over the information of citizens licensed to possess medicinal marijuana without violating individuals’ privacy.

For months, Health Canada has refused the Georgia Straight’s repeated requests for an interview on the topic of the new rules governing medicinal marijuana. A message left today requesting clarification on the March 14 notice was not returned. In a media release, Sensible B.C. campaign director Dana Larsen called for demonstrations against the Health Canada order. “Patients across Canada registered with Health Canada in good faith, to protect themselves against arrest for cultivating their own medicine,” Larsen said in the release. “Now they are being threatened with police action if they don’t destroy their perfectly good medication.”

Stay aware!!
Or suffer the consequence.
shag


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Um, I'm pretty sure there are thousands upon thousands of people self-medicating with their own naturally "grown at home" cannabis who could care less about anything you mentioned.


----------



## OKLP (Jun 10, 2014)

The HC text is months old and defunct by injunction, woot!


----------



## hogbud (Jun 13, 2014)

I live in Colorado and the Black Market is thriving here due to the high prices and taxes on legal weed, nothing has changed


----------



## zander19 (Jun 21, 2014)

No top $ lol AMSTERDAM 6.50 euro a GRAM cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VOTE YES. an stop all this crap trying to stop it from happing. i will happen an people will think us for fighting all these years to get it DONE!!! to cure cancers illnesses millions of deaths diseases infections. Bio fuel greener earth. clothing. there are 25.000 things you can make out of HEMP did you know that?????? why are people trying to stop something that will end wars fix poverty, PEOPLE ARE NUTS


----------



## tampee (Jun 23, 2014)

Fuck that vote yes or else we burn every medical growers house to the ground. Look at alcohol same scenario while Budwiser and Coors are kicking as I can open my own micro brewery with bar. So I would be able to open my own greenhouse and coffee shop won't be over night but will happen.


----------



## Milovan (Jun 23, 2014)

hogbud said:


> I live in Colorado and the Black Market is thriving here due to the high prices and taxes on legal weed, nothing has changed


Bravo!


----------



## Jbone77 (Jun 25, 2014)

zander19 said:


> No top $ lol AMSTERDAM 6.50 euro a GRAM cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VOTE YES. an stop all this crap trying to stop it from happing. i will happen an people will think us for fighting all these years to get it DONE!!! to cure cancers illnesses millions of deaths diseases infections. Bio fuel greener earth. clothing. there are 25.000 things you can make out of HEMP did you know that?????? why are people trying to stop something that will end wars fix poverty, PEOPLE ARE NUTS


cure cancer, illnesses, millions of deaths, diseases, infections, end wars and fix poverty? I think ya may be stretchin reality a bit.


----------



## vostok (Jun 25, 2014)

hogbud said:


> I live in Colorado and the Black Market is thriving here due to the high prices and taxes on legal weed, nothing has changed


You got it ...great advice until the legal shit storm is over, even then I'll keep cool and low


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr. Cash expresses my position to those that would keep cannabis illegal.


----------



## zander19 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jbone77 said:


> cure cancer, illnesses, millions of deaths, diseases, infections, end wars and fix poverty? I think ya may be stretchin reality a bit.


not at all dude not at all. think of the good it will do


----------



## Jbone77 (Jun 26, 2014)

zander19 said:


> not at all dude not at all. think of the good it will do


it does none of those things, im not hatin on legalization but silly claims like it cures cancer and disease and would end wars and poverty makes all smokers look fuckin retarded. and noone here is now nor will they be growing hemp.


----------



## zander19 (Jun 26, 2014)

7 cancers is cures look it up read more rather then just sit and smoke fucking weed all day. read more about what your smokin. it's on this earth for a reason. it can be used for over 25,000 things all good for earth. LIKE BIOFUEL you know better for us an earth, but by all mean everyone thing what you may. but me i know it would end all this badness on the world an bring happiness


----------



## Jbone77 (Jun 26, 2014)

provide me a link to a legit medical study that says weed cures any disease and I will say im sorry and admit I was wrong. If weed cured cancer it woulda been legalized a long time ago


----------



## edispilf (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/08/23/20-medical-studies-that-prove-cannabis-can-cure-cancer/

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=6630507.PN.&OS=PN/6630507&RS=PN/6630507


----------



## Jbone77 (Jun 26, 2014)

edispilf said:


> http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/08/23/20-medical-studies-that-prove-cannabis-can-cure-cancer/
> 
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=6630507.PN.&OS=PN/6630507&RS=PN/6630507


20 studies that never once say anything about being a cure for cancer


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump for more discussion on the subject!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2015)

oh yea i heard about this when I was out there. you should see the shenanigans they have brewing in NY. just cutoff the whole supply and turn it into an insurance pyramid sheme


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2015)

I for one am glad I never applied for a medical licence in Canada years ago and just stayed under the radar. I knew that by registering it would just mean they knew who I was. Now look what they (goverment) are trying to do, but yup an injunction, hopefully this shit just goes away along with the sitting party. Be very careful about what you wish for lol. And WTF cures cancer you say hmmm ok.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Jbone77 said:


> provide me a link to a legit medical study that says weed cures any disease and I will say im sorry and admit I was wrong. If weed cured cancer it woulda been legalized a long time ago


Hey genius- big Pharma figured out a long time ago that curing diseases isn't half as profitable as 'treating' them. 

Do you have any idea how much profit is earned in this country on pain relievers alone? Do you think mmj might be seen as a threat to those profits??

Your assertion holds as much water as my pasta colander.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> I for one am glad I never applied for a medical licence in Canada years ago and just stayed under the radar. I knew that by registering it would just mean they knew who I was. Now look what they (goverment) are trying to do, but yup an injunction, hopefully this shit just goes away along with the sitting party. Be very careful about what you wish for lol. And WTF cures cancer you say hmmm ok.


Actually I should not have been so quick to dismiss the cancer thing .... Who knows I guess. All I know is most of my friends do smoke pot and have been for a really really long time lol, and yup their all dieing of cancer . Just sayin!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I should not have been so quick to dismiss the cancer thing .... Who knows I guess. All I know is most of my friends do smoke pot and have been for a really really long time lol, and yup their all dieing of cancer . Just sayin!


Are they dying of lung or throat cancer? If so, do they smoke tobacco, too? Pot doesn't cause cancer, but it won't make up for bad habits like smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Are they dying of lung or throat cancer? If so, do they smoke tobacco, too? Pot doesn't cause cancer, but it won't make up for bad habits like smoking cigarettes.


Not saying it causes or cures and yup lots if bad habits lol. It was the 70's lol. I for one was a recreational pharmacist. And actually the cancers seem to be all over the map but no lung so far. Just saying if it does "cure" (I believe thats was what was stated) then yes, a bit skepticle, but who am I. Fuck Im still wondering about big foot lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> Not saying it causes or cures and yup lots if bad habits lol. It was the 70's lol. I for one was a recreational pharmacist. And actually the cancers seem to be all over the map but no lung so far. Just saying if it does "cure" (I believe thats was what was stated) then yes, a bit skepticle, but who am I. Fuck Im still wondering about big foot lol.


Lots of people swear by ingesting tinctures and extracts. That's a lot different than just smoking it and allows more of the plant's biochemistry to enter the body.

I'm no doctor, but the anecdotal evidence is mounting that marijuana has a big role to play in cancer prevention and treatment.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Lots of people swear by ingesting tinctures and extracts. That's a lot different than just smoking it and allows more of the plant's biochemistry to enter the body.
> 
> I'm no doctor, but the anecdotal evidence is mounting that marijuana has a big role to play in cancer prevention and treatment.


Yes I know and read a few reports but is there an actual peer reviewed study that proves the benifits? Or is this all anecdotal "yup cured me stuff"? Anyways as I said, I'm skeptical is all. My biggest point (the one I should have stuck with lol) is what happened in Canada regarding the medical marijuana laws. Everyone who had a personal grow permit are now the target of the goverments ill advised new legislation. Oh and not to mention the new minumum sentencing laws that are more akin to a third world dictatorship. Vote Liberal!!! Get rid of the bastard thats in there now.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes I know and read a few reports but is there an actual peer reviewed study that proves the benifits? Or is this all anecdotal "yup cured me stuff"? Anyways as I said, I'm skeptical is all. My biggest point (the one I should have stuck with lol) is what happened in Canada regarding the medical marijuana laws. Everyone who had a personal grow permit are now the target of the goverments ill advised new legislation. Oh and not to mention the new minumum sentencing laws that are more akin to a third world dictatorship. Vote Liberal!!! Get rid of the bastard thats in there now.


Agreed, on all counts. Yet, apples didn't fall funny before Newton 'discovered' gravity.

The medical study argument has legs, but one should not forget that due to mmj's outlaw status, precious little medical research has had a chance to come to light regarding its potential benefits.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes and thats unfortunate. Hopefully that will and probably is changing. Health Canada's official stance is "no known medical benefits".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2015)

I think everyone is trying to make the sell on dried product as medical so they can get high. Politically. I think tinctures are medical because of their lack in molds and metals. Molds and metals get you fucked up. 
Recipe? Of course. I though this up the other day so feel free to improve it.
flower under uv light
throw buds in the freezer while still wet.
Cold water hash them while frozen
take hash into glycerin 
keep non-needle syringes in freezer

Water for cold hash should be distilled and left in the freezerfridge prior to use. 
This has to be done quickly and I feel is necessary in places where there is high mold in the air

Air in the glycerin lab should be kept dry and or air coditioned
grow room should have hepa intake.

Watch out for molds and metals.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I think everyone is trying to make the sell on dried product as medical so they can get high. Politically. I think tinctures are medical because of their lack in molds and metals. Molds and metals get you fucked up.
> Recipe? Of course. I though this up the other day so feel free to improve it.
> flower under uv light
> throw buds in the freezer while still wet.
> ...


When you say metals do you mean something in the plant or on the surface? How are you able to tell if these are not present in your final product if in fact they are even in the plant? Canada just allowed edibles to be included as a medicinal product legally available from a licensed provider.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2015)

Stem, leaf and bud of the cannabis plant soak up metal ions like crazy. So much that hemp was used to cleanup chernobyl metals in the soil. The idea is that these ions will be left behind in the hash water. Even the best fertilizer and soil have metals, some fertilizers are metals. As for the molds the bad ones attack when bud is drying.. even in the best conditions. Nice, Good for canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2015)

These two may be present in this glycerin final product as a trace but there will be significantly less even if done non-proffesional. I'm not calling the dry product bad i smoke good stuff er day but it might be a significant risk for someone with aids or cancer


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 8, 2015)

This freezer idea would be for vape pens to decarboxilate. I'm assuming we won't be dosing hot Decarb to sick people...?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2015)

Both ideas work, decarboxilate some of it pre (non-needle) syringe for oral. Just make sure people are not somehow accidentally squiring a thc "OD" directly into their mouths Just don't decarboxilate thc into a spray I've seen that mission impossible guy movie. He worked for that spray unit! Spray totally Ok for cbd.


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 8, 2015)

Yea sure.... no units? Your talking about that inhaler looking thing. Yea thanks for pointing out the cbd


----------



## bluto392 (Aug 9, 2015)

There have been no human trials to see what cannabis' effect is on cancer.

When you say "X cures cancer" you better freaking know it cures cancer or you'll lose all your credibility.

The MMJ strategy has been outmaneuvered by the feds anyway.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2015)

bluto392 said:


> There have been no human trials to see what cannabis' effect is on cancer.
> 
> When you say "X cures cancer" you better freaking know it cures cancer or you'll lose all your credibility.
> 
> The MMJ strategy has been outmaneuvered by the feds anyway.


So your basically saying that the canna community that is saying it does cure/prevent cancer are causing the loss of credibility and perhaps doing way more harm then good? I kind of feel that way even though I have no clue what it does. I do know that some strains help with my back but very few. I do know that some help my sleep but some make sleeping difficult. I'm sure there is good as well as bad associated with the drug. Wouldn't it be nice to find out what it actually does and doesnt do, instead of bro science statements.


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 10, 2015)

Feds have lost the battle to win the war. 'Tear drop'


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2015)

Still a long ways to go I think. Lots still sitting in fed pens for stupid busts. And if using my country (Canada)as a sample, things can change very quickly. Everyone here just seemed to let it happen, and honestly, no one that I hang with knew what was happening, i mention the new mandatory sentences and its, "no way, I dont believe you!". I think the US canna lobby is more vigilant and powerful though.


----------



## cannadan (Aug 24, 2015)

though there are a lot of first hand experiences...posted on the different forums.....
when you consider "on the net alone" there is a bigger presence for sure.......
meaning the number of cancer survivors total could be considerably higher...
for those who have used RSO or equivalent oils...


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 24, 2015)

But totally unproven claims really. And its the net and its a free for all of info that again is unproven. I could say after smoking a joint I become more intelligent say and well I don't think thats the case lol.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes I know and read a few reports but is there an actual peer reviewed study that proves the benifits? Or is this all anecdotal "yup cured me stuff"? Anyways as I said, I'm skeptical is all. My biggest point (the one I should have stuck with lol) is what happened in Canada regarding the medical marijuana laws. Everyone who had a personal grow permit are now the target of the goverments ill advised new legislation. Oh and not to mention the new minumum sentencing laws that are more akin to a third world dictatorship. Vote Liberal!!! Get rid of the bastard thats in there now.


 



 I thought you might like to see this


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks. Interesting!


----------



## shaggyballs (Jan 26, 2017)

*Marijuana Regulators Target Home Cultivation
https://www.rollitup.org/t/marijuana-regulators-target-home-cultivation.933464/*


----------

